

Color Changing Hair - snehesht
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uG-YAW9io4

======
snehesht
More on it, [http://mashable.com/2015/05/29/color-changing-
hair/](http://mashable.com/2015/05/29/color-changing-hair/)

